# South Korean navy ship 'sinking' (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A South Korean navy ship with more than 100 on board is sinking near North Korea, possibly due to a torpedo attack, a report says. 

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*S Korea hunts for missing sailors (BBC News)*

The search continues for 46 South Korean sailors missing after their ship sank near the disputed border with North Korea.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*In pictures: Hunt for South Korea sinking survivors (BBC News)*

Pictures from South Korea in the aftermath of the sinking of a navy ship, with dozens of sailors still unaccounted for.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Hopes fading for S Korea sailors (BBC News)*

South Korea's navy searches for 46 sailors missing after Friday's explosion sank their ship, as hopes fade of finding survivors.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*South Korea ship 'split in half' (BBC News)*

The force of Friday's explosion which sunk a South Korean naval ship split the vessel's hull into two pieces, officials say.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Broken ship found off North Korea (BBC News)*

Part of a South Korean naval ship, split in two after a mysterious explosion, is found, but hopes for survivors fade.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*S Korea ship 'may have hit mine' (BBC News)*

South Korea's defence minister says a North Korean mine may have caused a blast which sank a southern ship with 106 on board.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*S Korea leader visits rescue site (BBC News)*

South Korea's president visits an area off North Korea where a navy warship sank after a mystery explosion.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Weather halts Korea ship search (BBC News)*

South Korean search teams have suspend their efforts to reach possible survivors on a sunken warship, because of poor weather conditions.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Seoul urges restraint over ship (BBC News)*

South Korea's president says there must be "no suspicion or negligence" as officials investigate what sank the Cheonan warship.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*South Korea ship torpedo 'likely' (BBC News)*

South Korea's defence minister renews speculation a torpedo could have caused the blast that sank a warship off its coast.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*S Korean boat sinks during search (BBC News)*

A South Korean fishing boat sinks during the search for a warship that sank last week in mysterious cir***stances.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*S Korea ends search for sailors (BBC News)*

South Korea calls off a rescue operation for more than 40 sailors missing since a warship sank mysteriously last week.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*S Korea sailors describe 'blast' (BBC News)*

Sailors who survived the sinking of a South Korean ship last month say an "external blast" was felt on board. 

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*S Korea sunken ship stern lifted (BBC News)*

The South Korean navy begins lifting the stern section of a warship which broke in half and sank three weeks ago.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*'Outside blast' sank S Korea ship (BBC News)*

A South Korean naval vessel was probably sunk by an "external explosion" near North Korean waters, says an investigator.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*North Korea denies warship attack (BBC News)*

North Korea says it was not involved in the sinking of a South Korean warship near their disputed maritime border last month.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*South Korea in vow over warship (BBC News)*

South Korea's president vows a "resolute" response to the sinking of a warship last month near disputed sea border.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*South Korea lifts sunken ship bow (BBC News)*

South Korea raises the front half of a warship sunk last month in a mysterious blast near the disputed sea border with the North.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*'Close-up blast' sank Korea ship (BBC News)*

Last month's sinking of a South Korean warship was due to a "close-range" explosion under the ship, an inquiry finds.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Seoul mourns ship sinking victims (BBC News)*

South Korea's leader joins mourners to pay last respects to 46 sailors killed when a warship mysteriously sank last month.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROKS_Cheonan_(PCC-772)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROKS_Cheonan_sinking


----------

